# rear pto seal on 930 case



## chaw (Sep 26, 2010)

I have no experience but want to replace seal. the seal is visible. Do I remove old seal and just seat a new one? thanks for any help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chaw! I believe you need to drain the rear end fluid too.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

point the nose down into a ditch, this will save you from having to drain the oil. Go to http://www.caseih.com/northamerica/PartsService/Pages/search.aspx and they will have a breaK down. They have about 4 breaks on the 930. 60-61, 62-65, and 66-69, and then the western special. Hope this helps.
caseman-d


----------

